# Art and Craft Goals



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

*Art and Crafting Goals*

Set some art and crafting goals!

I'm setting a goal of averaging an hour of drawing everyday for a year. I'd prefer two or three hours a day but I'm more likely to stick to an hour.

What art and crafting goals do you want to set or are already working on?


----------



## CatFiend (Jan 29, 2014)

Great idea.

-draw for at least 1 hour every day
-learn to paint, and do at least 1 painting a month
-learn to make things, and make at least one prop from a movie every month
-learn sculpting


----------



## Starless Sneetch (Apr 24, 2012)

This is a great goal, slyfox! Drawing is a great way to express yourself and let the right side of your brain take over for a bit. I always find when I am doing some sort of artwork and I get really into it, I worry less about how it looks and just let everything flow. It's a great feeling!


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

failoutboy said:


> Mine is not to get popsicle sticks superglued to my forehead.


Be careful with that glue!



CatFiend said:


> Great idea.
> 
> -draw for at least 1 hour every day
> -learn to paint, and do at least 1 painting a month
> ...


Looks like a bunch of great goals  I haven't painted in a very long time. Any idea what type of material you are going to use for sculpting?



Clarity's polar bear said:


> I want to make a one piece wooden photoframe with a dremel. It would have carvings of the south and north poles on the top and bottom. The poles would be facing inwards toward the photo.


Sounds like a fun project  I've thought of carving or woodburning a frame in the past too. I was just going to use a frame from a craft store which I don't think are usually one piece. Good luck!



Starless Sneetch said:


> This is a great goal, slyfox! Drawing is a great way to express yourself and let the right side of your brain take over for a bit. I always find when I am doing some sort of artwork and I get really into it, I worry less about how it looks and just let everything flow. It's a great feeling!


Thanks  I tend to worry too much these days about only trying to improve my drawing skills. It is nice the times when I get absorbed in a drawing and am having a fun time though 

I'm already behind on my goal. It is the start of the 3rd day and I only have 41 minutes in. I'll have to get caught up


----------



## A51XF (Apr 7, 2014)

When I buy some new drawing paper I'll join in.


----------



## A51XF (Apr 7, 2014)

I started my drawing hour today. I don't know if I can keep drawing for a year that is going to be tough.


----------



## A51XF (Apr 7, 2014)

A51XF said:


> I started my drawing hour today. I don't know if I can keep drawing for a year that is going to be tough.


Learn to read you idiot that is his goal.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

A51XF said:


> Learn to read you idiot that is his goal.


Is fine if you set the same goal :b so far you are doing better than I am. I only have 41 minutes and a bunch of days have passed. I've done 5-7 hour days of drawing in the past. I might end up having to do that occasionally to keep on goal.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Haven't worked on drawing in a very long time. Plan on getting a daily routine going soon

I have problem on trying way too many hobbies and arts. There are a ton of things I wanna do though. I think I'm going to force myself to work harder on some of the arts/crafts I do and hold off on more expensive or difficult arts.

2014-2018- stone carving, paper mache, mosaics, wire
2019 Soldering 
2020 leatherworking 
2021 welding(mig?) 
2022 Lapidary equipment 
2023 metal casting(silver rings, etc)
2024 lampworking(small glass work) 
2025 blacksmithing 

Was thinking of doing it like this. The first 4 are grouped together because I've already bought equipment for them(except for the paper mache) but not spent enough time on them. The problem is some of the arts are really expensive. For example a good lapidary setup might cost 3,000-4,000. Hopefully this will motivate me to get good enough and sell art pieces so I can more easily take up new arts. Hopefully, I can stick to this. It is a lot of territory to cover.


----------



## spiritedaway (Aug 5, 2014)

Great idea! My goals will be to...

- Draw or paint at least and hour everyday.
- Take some more art classes at my local art center.
- Improve my proportion and perspective skills.
- Try to draw more from life.

Those are the main things I need to focus on. First I need to buy a new sketchbook and some more sketching pencils.


----------



## MaryLea (Aug 17, 2014)

Art and craft is one of very few things that relax me. I don't set time limits, but I do set goals. 
I am the resident maker and baker for all of my Family and Friends lol So there is always a goal in the form of an event to keep me occupied; whether its baking for a customers afternoon tea party or making 100s of favors for a wedding! Over time, I've managed to make a bit of a business for myself. 
I have a tendency to become obsessive though (understatement!) so I have to reign myself in sometimes. Otherwise I would be looning out over something silly like making sure that every single Swarovski crystal measures perfectly equally...all 300 of them for one favor order...true story :afr


----------



## quakergirl (Sep 15, 2014)

omg Ill try this! 30 minutes of drawing everyday for a month! Ill put pics here


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

quakergirl said:


> omg Ill try this! 30 minutes of drawing everyday for a month! Ill put pics here


Good luck! I need to start drawing again



Roch said:


> I bought a mannequin awhile ago and started painting it but never finished! It's been sitting in my art studio for like 4 months and it is beginning to irk the heck out of me. With all the stuff going on in my life I find it hard to finish projects. It is either that or I struggle to start because of anxiety/doubt.
> 
> Enough is enough though, no excuses! I'll probably be pulling an all-nighter anyways unfortunately so I might as well make it a little constructive and attempt to finish it.


Sounds fun! I want to build a mannequin or a life size human sculpture someday



spiritedaway said:


> Great idea! My goals will be to...
> 
> - Draw or paint at least and hour everyday.
> - Take some more art classes at my local art center.
> ...


How has it been going? I still haven't been doing much drawing. I've taken art classes at school in the past but might be fun to take one again



MaryLea said:


> Art and craft is one of very few things that relax me. I don't set time limits, but I do set goals.
> I am the resident maker and baker for all of my Family and Friends lol So there is always a goal in the form of an event to keep me occupied; whether its baking for a customers afternoon tea party or making 100s of favors for a wedding! Over time, I've managed to make a bit of a business for myself.
> I have a tendency to become obsessive though (understatement!) so I have to reign myself in sometimes. Otherwise I would be looning out over something silly like making sure that every single Swarovski crystal measures perfectly equally...all 300 of them for one favor order...true story :afr


I've wondered at times if I should focus more on specific projects than minimum practice times. I tend to be too much of a perfectionist at times myself. I usually get discouraged from all of the effort though.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Haven't worked much on art goals in awhile

I've set a new goal to average 6 hours a day of drawing for 30 days. I'm allowing watching tutorials to count some but I'm mostly focusing on actual drawing. Trying to force myself to work on quality as well. Normally for example if I draw a bad hand or something I quit and go onto the next one. I'm trying to make myself go back and fix the bad hand instead. Am getting desperate to see improvement in my drawing skill.

So it would be 180 hours total of drawing practice in 30 days. So far on my first day I have 55 mins of drawing so I have quite a ways to go


----------



## mjkittredge (Sep 8, 2012)

I want to learn how to remodel/refurnish furniture. I have an ugly old sofa that has a good frame but the covering is faded and hideous. I was thinking, what if I could strip that off, get some fabric and tools, and give it a new cover, one that I designed myself, have an artistic theme to it.

I'd have to buy stuff and learn some techniques. But it would probably be cheaper overall than simply buying a new sofa and paying people to haul it into my apartment.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

mjkittredge said:


> I want to learn how to remodel/refurnish furniture. I have an ugly old sofa that has a good frame but the covering is faded and hideous. I was thinking, what if I could strip that off, get some fabric and tools, and give it a new cover, one that I designed myself, have an artistic theme to it.
> 
> I'd have to buy stuff and learn some techniques. But it would probably be cheaper overall than simply buying a new sofa and paying people to haul it into my apartment.


Good luck! Sounds like a good thing to learn. Wouldn't mind learning that myself especially since our cat ruined my chair with his claws  Know this is separate from what you are talking about, but I might attempt to make some wicker furniture someday.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Did about 2 hours of drawing the first day but have gotten way off track. After I get things straightened out I'll have to try to get caught up or reset this goal


----------



## Flora20 (Mar 18, 2013)

I want to do some inking practice for least 1 hour everyday and maybe do 2 hours of watercolors on weekends.


----------

